# Word of caution about giving away fish



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

I didn't know this until recently. Once you've hit your limit you MUST release anything else you catch in that category. If you give it to the person next to you because you have your limit, you are playing with fire if a game warden is around. You'll get fined big time. Its against the law.


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

Seriously!?!


----------



## Myassys Dragon (Jul 17, 2010)

*YES*

YES!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

What's a limit?


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

Myassys Dragon said:


> YES!


Darn that sucks
I never knew that!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Pretty sure culling is illegal too.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

I've never caught a Limit. Is that a type of fish? I'm so confused


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Drundel said:


> Pretty sure culling is illegal too.


No as long as you're not culling dead fish.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

I Fall In said:


> No as long as you're not culling dead fish.


Wrong. Lets say your flounder fishing and start culling once you reach your limit, you will be fined if caught.


----------



## Anytimer (Jun 26, 2012)

If a basket and not a stringer is used to hold your fish, culling is leagel while wading just as long you do not have more than the limit in your position at any time.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Its 2013. Come on guys.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Wrong again. Once you catch and retain a fish, it is part of your limit.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

I Fall In said:


> No as long as you're not culling dead fish.


*WRONG.* *Many tickets given at Sea Wolf Park for culling flounder in November the last couple of years.* If you put it on your stringer, it is officially your fish according to TPW.

-hook


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

You can keep fishing once you have a limit. You cannot land another fish of that species even in a net it must be released immediately. You take it off the hook and hand it to someone your are in violation. Culling from a stringer is iffy and shouldn't be done the fish probably will not survive it. Have fun get your limit that's what its all about.


----------



## Dougb123 (Jan 7, 2013)

Cannot cull whether fish is dead, alive, strung, live well, etc. Period. Does not matter if you are wading. The law states that any fish NOT IMMEDIATELY RELEASED IS IN YOUR POSSESSION. Some game wardens are not entirely clear about this,but they, like other law enforcement officers, often misinterpret the very laws they purport to enforce.

They also have discretion and can give someone a break if they think it was an honest mistake. 

Think about this. Does anyone think that if they have kept 2 that they could continue to catch another 10 or 100 and just keep swapping out a fish for the newest one? Of course, you can have a ball practicing catch and release til your arms fall off.

I am a 30 year defense attorney and former prosecutor who has handled fish and game cases on both sides, for what it's worth. Hope this helps.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> I've never caught a Limit. Is that a type of fish? I'm so confused


LMAO:cheers:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

What are we going to do?


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

So, from what a lot of you are saying all the tournament fishermen are breaking the law.


----------



## chugbug2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

So if I have my limit of flounder & I keep fishing & hook another flounder & upon reeling it in & see its another flounder & hand the pole to my buddy & he lands it, who's fish is it?


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

chugbug2000 said:


> So if I have my limit of flounder & I keep fishing & hook another flounder & upon reeling it in & see its another flounder & hand the pole to my buddy & he lands it, who's fish is it?


Prime example of socialism, you do all the work and someone else enjoys it. :headknock


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

Once you make the choice to retain a fish you can not cull it end of story I called the I called the parks and wildlife last year when this came up.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Ha ha! What about the daily bag limit and the daily possession limit? Figure that out, lol!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I am positive we have violated #7

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> What are we going to do?


Take up golf, the water is too crowed as it is.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Myassys Dragon said:


> YES!


Nope. You are misinformed. Ask a GW. He'll set you straight on the laws.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

So how do bass fisherman and redfish fisherman have their limit in their aerated livewell designed to keep fish alive cull up their weight every day and on TV......

You can cull....you cannot cull fish out of the basket or stringer or ice chest.....their is a difference to the warden on how you have handled and retained your fish before culling.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

chugbug2000 said:


> So if I have my limit of flounder & I keep fishing & hook another flounder & upon reeling it in & see its another flounder & hand the pole to my buddy & he lands it, who's fish is it?


very interesting question....never thought about it but when fishing with kids i do this all the time upon hookset.

Anybody know??


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

sgrem said:


> So how do bass fisherman and redfish fisherman have their limit in their aerated livewell designed to keep fish alive cull up their weight every day and on TV......
> 
> You can cull....you cannot cull fish out of the basket or stringer or ice chest.....their is a difference to the warden on how you have handled and retained your fish before culling.


The amount of fish you turn in at a tourney is never a full limit.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Easiest thing to do instead of pretending you know, is to talk to a GW end of story.

This thread is beat.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

sgrem said:


> very interesting question....never thought about it but when fishing with kids i do this all the time upon hookset.
> 
> Anybody know??


Pretty sure if you hook it, it's your fish. Doesn't matter if you let someone else reel it in. I know in the star tourny you can't do this. Now tourny rules an state laws may differ.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I just catch a couple of legal flounder and call it a day. Poor flounder got a lot of haters.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

bragwell said:


> The amount of fish you turn in at a tourney is never a full limit.


umm....5 bass is a limit....thats what tourney guys are culling allllllll day. I have culled up over 20 live bass on occassion.....5 alive and well in the aerated livewell.....one in hand and weighing to compare/up my weight.....throw back the smaller live fish to up my tournament weight.

that IS how tournament rules are written even.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

Do your self a favor and call a game warden before you get yourself a ticket... Yes you can cull bass in a turn. But this isn't bass fishing. I am a bass fisherman by heart and I thought the same thing but I no what they told me they told me. "Once you retain the fish with the intent of keeping it no culling" and I asked y if I had it in the live well and about this topic on a post last year and he look at me and said " no you can not if I se you I will be back with a ticket with your name on it ".


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

chriserman said:


> I didn't know this until recently. Once you've hit your limit you MUST release anything else you catch in that category. If you give it to the person next to you because you have your limit, you are playing with fire if a game warden is around. You'll get fined big time. Its against the law.


So I can give the first 10 fish away then keep my 2 and go home ?


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Drundel said:


> Pretty sure culling is illegal too.


the pros cull all of the time trying to hit the winning weight.......


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nothing belongs to you anymore.......Not even the fish you catch!!!!!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

A couple of things.
Culling flounder is illegal, last time I checked this was not a bass tourney.
Zeitgeist likes to have fun sometimes.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Several times I've gone out with a guide and deckhand,and we got their fish too.They told us that with 5 licenses on the boat,we had 5 limits.Didn't think that sounded right but never questioned it.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

sorry to derail, but this "culling issue" got me to start trying to research legality of culling. Can someone link me to a place where it says it's illegal to cull bass in Texas?
(I know it's illegal to cull saltwater fish)


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

If you live on the water you can just keep coming home and cleaning your limit, then go catch another limit, and keep doing it over and over. Completely legal and moreover, completely ethical (and awesome). I usually catch anywhere from 100-300 trout a day and keep them all, that's where the expense of a house on the water really starts to pay off.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Category5 said:


> If you live on the water you can just keep coming home and cleaning your limit, then go catch another limit, and keep doing it over and over. Completely legal and moreover, completely ethical (and awesome). I usually catch anywhere from 100-300 trout a day and keep them all, that's where the expense of a house on the water really starts to pay off.


:rotfl: Heads are exploding :rotfl:
And rep:cheers:

Â©


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Category5 said:


> If you live on the water you can just keep coming home and cleaning your limit, then go catch another limit, and keep doing it over and over. Completely legal and moreover, completely ethical (and awesome). I usually catch anywhere from 100-300 trout a day and keep them all, that's where the expense of a house on the water really starts to pay off.


You ain't kiddin. I usually rent a place once or twice a month on the water with a lift so that I can bring in a 5-6 limits of the big three throughout the day when were on them. I sell them to family and friends to where it usually pays for our rental cost. I've told the wife that one day we'll hopefully be able to buy instead of rent so that we could stay down more often and have time to do it multiple days a week since we're not renting. I hear there's a sizeable black market in the mercardos in south SA would be able to move them pretty easily thus paying for the bay house. Anyone else doing this or have done? Thoughts- positives/negatives if any?


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank for the heads up, always wanted a house on the water & could not afford one, now I see how you guys do it, thanks again


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Category5 said:


> If you live on the water you can just keep coming home and cleaning your limit, then go catch another limit, and keep doing it over and over. Completely legal and moreover, completely ethical (and awesome). I usually catch anywhere from 100-300 trout a day and keep them all, that's where the expense of a house on the water really starts to pay off.


I'd suggest you RE-read your fishing regulations as what you're doing will result in a lost license and likely jail time and a fine: 
_Daily Bag: __Quantity of a species of a wildlife resource, such as fish, that may be taken in one day.__Day: __A 24-hour period of time that begins at midnight and ends at midnight._


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they are BS-ing us


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

jampen said:


> I'm pretty sure they are BS-ing us


did you know the word "gullible" isn't in the dictionary? lol


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Category5 said:


> If you live on the water you can just keep coming home and cleaning your limit, then go catch another limit, and keep doing it over and over. Completely legal and moreover, completely ethical (and awesome). I usually catch anywhere from 100-300 trout a day and keep them all, that's where the expense of a house on the water really starts to pay off.


:rotfl: set da hook Cat :rotfl:



photofishin said:


> I'd suggest you RE-read your fishing regulations as what you're doing will result in a lost license and likely jail time and a fine:
> _Daily Bag: __Quantity of a species of a wildlife resource, such as fish, that may be taken in one day.__Day: __A 24-hour period of time that begins at midnight and ends at midnight._


Â©


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## tracker17 (Oct 30, 2011)

Category5 said:


> If you live on the water you can just keep coming home and cleaning your limit, then go catch another limit, and keep doing it over and over. Completely legal and moreover, completely ethical (and awesome). I usually catch anywhere from 100-300 trout a day and keep them all, that's where the expense of a house on the water really starts to pay off.


Wow dude, I do hope this statement is satire! Not only is this practice illegal, it is pretty damned selfish and UNETHICAL towards our environment! If people continue(I know that some really do this) this practice, there will not be any fish to fish! If you can't afford a house on the water without having this as a qualifier then I would suggest you sell the house. Don't know whether to scold or laugh at this???


----------



## tracker17 (Oct 30, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> You ain't kiddin. I usually rent a place once or twice a month on the water with a lift so that I can bring in a 5-6 limits of the big three throughout the day when were on them. I sell them to family and friends to where it usually pays for our rental cost. I've told the wife that one day we'll hopefully be able to buy instead of rent so that we could stay down more often and have time to do it multiple days a week since we're not renting. I hear there's a sizeable black market in the mercardos in south SA would be able to move them pretty easily thus paying for the bay house. Anyone else doing this or have done? Thoughts- positives/negatives if any?


Seriously!?? Trying to turn the gulf coast into a third world meat market!?? This practice is so unethical and illegal! I can't believe that some of you on this forum would advocate such conduct! I'm serious man, WE are supposed to be the ones protecting this resource! Shall we all just learn to speak Japanese and act like them!? Catch, kill, and sell everything!!??? If you can't afford to rent a house on the water without doing this, then don't rent a house on the water! How simple is this to understand? I have a house on Galveston that was never rebuilt after Ike, so I got it real cheap. I haven't built it out yet because I don't have the time or resources, yet, to devote to it. Am I going to start selling fish in order to accomplish this goal? Hell no! I sure would like to see more 2coolers condemning this practice. Hate to think that the silent majority on here support this kink of behavior...


----------



## tracker17 (Oct 30, 2011)

BTW, even the STAR rules allow for one person to HOOK a fish and another to REEL it in and land it; thereby claiming title to the fish. This is legal according to the wardens.


----------



## easy living (Oct 23, 2009)

stir, stir, stir the pot gently down the bay!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

tracker17 said:


> Seriously!?? Trying to turn the gulf coast into a third world meat market!?? This practice is so unethical and illegal! I can't believe that some of you on this forum would advocate such conduct! I'm serious man, WE are supposed to be the ones protecting this resource! Shall we all just learn to speak Japanese and act like them!? Catch, kill, and sell everything!!??? If you can't afford to rent a house on the water without doing this, then don't rent a house on the water! How simple is this to understand? I have a house on Galveston that was never rebuilt after Ike, so I got it real cheap. I haven't built it out yet because I don't have the time or resources, yet, to devote to it. Am I going to start selling fish in order to accomplish this goal? Hell no! I sure would like to see more 2coolers condemning this practice. Hate to think that the silent majority on here support this kink of behavior...


That's a November limit Category 5

Â©


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> That's a November limit Category 5
> 
> Â©


Green that's a good one


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Guess people are restless waiting for the Cowgirls to get clobbered by the Saints. Whoever started this silly thread needs to kick back and watch Palin open mouth, insert foot! That will give them something really important to comment on.
In the meantime.....I am going around to all my neighbors and friends and in-laws and demand that they take all the frozen packages of my fish out of their freezers and I will toss them back in the bay or surf.


----------



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

From an official game warden I am friends with.

You can not give away any fish you catch, they are your and no one else's unless you no longer wanted you 2 fish you can give them a wildlife resource document which has your name number fishing license number the date and location can you give it to them but that still counts as your daily bag limit.

She did say if the other person landed it even though you hooked it, that it was their fish and not yours.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

tracker17 said:


> BTW, even the STAR rules allow for one person to HOOK a fish and another to REEL it in and land it; thereby claiming title to the fish. This is legal according to the wardens.


Incorrect - you can only cast and net a fish for someone else - the contestant must hook and catch the fish.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Category5 said:


> If you live on the water you can just keep coming home and cleaning your limit, then go catch another limit, and keep doing it over and over. Completely legal and moreover, completely ethical (and awesome). I usually catch anywhere from 100-300 trout a day and keep them all, that's where the expense of a house on the water really starts to pay off.


That's the main reason I live on Padre, though we usually have one guy running all the trout over 25 inches back to the house to filet them out..that way you can filet 20-30 trout over 25 inches per day.

What goes great with a big sow trout filet is a turtle egg omlet.


----------



## tracker17 (Oct 30, 2011)

Brian Castille said:


> Incorrect - you can only cast and net a fish for someone else - the contestant must hook and catch the fish.


You may be right about that. Reading back on the Star rules all I can find is this:9. All fish entered into competition must have been caught by the Participant and must be weighed, or in the case of tagged red drum, presented at a designated Official CCA TX Weigh-in Station. and this: 10. No transfer of fish among Tournament participants shall be allowed.
I may have misinterpreted this. Certainly open to being wrong on this, not on the ethics of multiple limits though.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Limits*



tracker17 said:


> Seriously!?? Trying to turn the gulf coast into a third world meat market!?? This practice is so unethical and illegal! I can't believe that some of you on this forum would advocate such conduct! I'm serious man, WE are supposed to be the ones protecting this resource! Shall we all just learn to speak Japanese and act like them!? Catch, kill, and sell everything!!??? If you can't afford to rent a house on the water without doing this, then don't rent a house on the water! How simple is this to understand? I have a house on Galveston that was never rebuilt after Ike, so I got it real cheap. I haven't built it out yet because I don't have the time or resources, yet, to devote to it. Am I going to start selling fish in order to accomplish this goal? Hell no! I sure would like to see more 2coolers condemning this practice. Hate to think that the silent majority on here support this kink of behavior...


Seriously, is this practice really illegal, dang I need to catch up with the times and read the reg book!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Drats. I gave away a bunch of fillets this weekend. I served 'em up with a nice salad and a side of fried potatoes. Am I in trouble?


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> I am positive we have violated #7
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php


d#@**n outlaw!!!!

speckcaster


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

gbeardjr;6472217 you can give them a wildlife resource document which has your name number fishing license number the date and location can you give it to them but that still counts as your daily bag limit.
[/QUOTE said:


> Right. I was almost choked on a flounder bone. :rotfl:
> 
> So walking up to my truck with my daily limit and feeling like I do not want to clean my two fish today, I would have to fill out a piece of paper/form with my "name number fishing license number the date and location" before I could give my two fish away to a stranger!  If that is correct then I wonder if the people who wrote the regulations have mud between their ears.


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

TranTheMan said:


> Right. I was almost choked on a flounder bone. :rotfl:
> 
> So walking up to my truck with my daily limit and feeling like I do not want to clean my two fish today, I would have to fill out a piece of paper/form with my "name number fishing license number the date and location" before I could give my two fish away to a stranger!  If that is correct then I wonder if the people who wrote the regulations have mud between their ears.


My mom actually choked on one today!!!
Wait are you serious about filling paperwork to give fish?
If it was a joke I have trouble understanding it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Just like I speed and don't get caught...along with a lot of people.. I will help the boat scratch out a limit..and keep doing it.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

gbeardjr said:


> From an official game warden I am friends with.
> 
> You can not give away any fish you catch, they are your and no one else's unless you no longer wanted you 2 fish you can give them a wildlife resource document which has your name number fishing license number the date and location can you give it to them but that still counts as your daily bag limit.
> 
> She did say if the other person landed it even though you hooked it, that it was their fish and not yours.


What gbeardjr said. This is for waterfowl but applies the same for fish.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I could be wrong but I believe the paperwork part is for giving your fish to someone that has fish in their possession already so that your fish do not count towards their limit. Like if you and another both catch limits of flounder, you can fill out the form and transfer your fish to your fishing partner without him becoming "over the limit". Also you can use the form to transfer whole fish to someone that does not have a fishing license. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Category5 said:


> If you live on the water you can just keep coming home and cleaning your limit, then go catch another limit, and keep doing it over and over. Completely legal and moreover, completely ethical (and awesome). I usually catch anywhere from 100-300 trout a day and keep them all, that's where the expense of a house on the water really starts to pay off.


It has recently been brought to my attention that I have been wasting a TON of gas running back with only a daily limit, it turns out you can go ahead and get you POSSESSION limit before you have to go home and clean them. I'm really going to start getting my money's worth now!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's one prepped and ready for the grill last night. Thought four or five of the in laws and family were coming over so I thawed out a bag (usually bag 15-20 at a time in trash bags) and they all cancelled so I cooked that one and threw the rest over the back fence to feed the axis that come through on occasion. It works. I've pulled on quite a few of them that have come in to get some ol fish but usually just gut shoot em cause I sometimes don't like the way axis taste and don't wanna mess with hanging one.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

topwatrout said:


> Just like I speed and don't get caught...along with a lot of people.. I will help the boat scratch out a limit..and keep doing it.


Never had a Game Warden which fish I caught with multiple people & multiple limits in the box.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Category5 said:


> If you live on the water you can just keep coming home and cleaning your limit, then go catch another limit, and keep doing it over and over. Completely legal and moreover, completely ethical (and awesome). I usually catch anywhere from 100-300 trout a day and keep them all, that's where the expense of a house on the water really starts to pay off.


Just my 2cents but why do you need so much fish?


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I see we got some sssllllooooowwww learners on here.lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Hot Diggy said:


> Just my 2cents but why do you need so much fish?


Lucky for Cat5, its a new day, and his limit just started over thas' 1...

Â©


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

I really hope they are kidding about the limits--

my Son was stopped dove hunting this year and the warden gave 8 of them a warning that each hunter must keep his birds separate so they know when to stop hunting and it is one limit per day--I do know a FED warden that has written a lot of tickets and arrested some folks that get a limit in the AM and then go back and start shooting again -they even get the land owner for letting it happen--

I have been guilty of just putting all of fish in cooler and counting a total--BUT I feel if they are watching you and you catch 4 red and your buddy catches 2 they could nail you --
I was on a Pier at PORT A one night when several men were laughing about the fish they were catching some were eaters and went to the pick up while the keepers went to the cooler on the pier--Mr GW showed up and we never saw those guys again all week--not sure where or what--but never saw them once around town--and they were telling us they would be there every night--might have spent the fish trip at the crossbar hotel--!!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hot Diggy said:


> Just my 2cents but why do you need so much fish?


I have a large cat farming operation, mostly Siamese and Persians but a few Manx as well. If I had to feed all those cats store bought food I'd never turn a profit.


----------



## Spitflames (May 1, 2013)

I've gone to Seawolf park with Family (nieces,nephews,brothers,sisters) all under age in the month of November. I caught legal size flounder and put them all in one ice chest. This was 2011. I had 12 flounders in the ice chest lol, GW come and ask me for my licence and whose limits were those, i told him mine and 5 other under age family members he looked at them and just walked away with no kind of citation.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I leave my drivers licence at home and tell them I'm from Mexico . They never write me a ticket , because they know i will always give them false info and wont show up in court. I take my whole family in our van down to a shoreline near you. LOL you guys are wasting time buying licences . I don't even have to take my empty bottles and trash home. We keep everything we catch and you can't stop us.


----------



## Spitflames (May 1, 2013)

Paul Marx said:


> I leave my drivers licence at home and tell them I'm from Mexico . LOL you guys are wasting time buying licences . I don't even have to take my empty bottles and trash home. We keep everything we catch and you can't stop us.



image ru


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

this needs to be moved to the JOKE forum--some good post--maybe more fact than fiction !!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

tspitzer said:


> this needs to be moved to the JOKE forum--some good post--maybe more fact than fiction !!


More fact than fiction???? Wuuuuutttt? On a fishing forum? Shirley you jest

Â©


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

never know on here-a wise man once told me!
All fishermen are tell lies except you and me--and I am wondering about you--


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Category5 said:


> I have a large cat farming operation, mostly Siamese and Persians but a few Manx as well. If I had to feed all those cats store bought food I'd never turn a profit.


You keep doing what you're doing, I would hate to see the price of chinese take out if you had to pass on the expense of store bought food!


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

I dont catch limits so dont have to worry about this.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Category5 said:


> If you live on the water you can just keep coming home and cleaning your limit, then go catch another limit, and keep doing it over and over. Completely legal and moreover, completely ethical (and awesome). I usually catch anywhere from 100-300 trout a day and keep them all, that's where the expense of a house on the water really starts to pay off.


Sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

